# Old Watch Sunday



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

This old 17 jewel anker today.










bowie


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Timex 'electric today, with a big thanks to Knut for all his fine work in replacing practically all the movement, can't thank him enough

The watch works better than ever and keeps great time.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

This is old(ish).


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Old Services....


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

My old Omega Geneve today, father-in-laws watch that I inherited.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

In a `changeable` mood today









so started off with this over breakfast...

*Sekonda (Poljot) Alarm, cal 2612 18 Jewels, c1980`s?*


















but have since switched over to these...

*Rotary 17 jewel ETA 900 Movement, Circa `40`s /50`s*


















This is a really difficult watch to photograph, it never looks anywhere near as good as it does in the flesh









*Benrus @1954,USA, Swiss 17 Jewel, 10K Gold Filled Case*


















As presented to...

*Stephen Kay, 25 Years Service, Wilson Jones Limited December 1954*


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Big Zim today:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I finally got an old watch for Old Watch Sunday!

Bulova


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

NEW HAVEN 7 jewels from the late 20's / early 30's. Ticks very LOUD


















Knut



jasonm said:


> Old Services....


That is a stunning watch!







Haven't seen anything quite like it before









Knut


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Knut, its a good size for a old one too, about 37mm


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

i have to agree with knutty jase, it's gorgeous, i've never come across a services that appeals so much









i've had the 6309 on since i put it together, only took it off whilst the accutron was my new toy but may put this old regency on










or this valex










but then again, mebbe this hacking searock (roamer)










regards, john.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

old wire lug


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

My only old watch...










Unfortunately the main spring is broken and I am saving for a repair.

It keeps time as long as you keep moving!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Changed again over to these earlier....

*Rotary c1960`s, 21 Jewel A.S.Cal2063 Automatic*










*Rodania, 1970`s, 17 Jewel Manual Wind*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Going with the 6105 still but have changed over from leather to Bond Nato


----------



## davec (Dec 25, 2004)

wearing my Zodiac Seawolf today for a sweltering Sunday.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

davec said:


> wearing my Zodiac Seawolf today for a sweltering Sunday.


That is* Nice!!*









I`ve swapped over again, well I did say I was in a `changeable` mood today










Now wearing these....

*HMT Jawan W10, 17 Jewels, Made In India c1960`s/70`s (?)*










*`West End Sowar` ?, cal1080 21 Jewels c1960`s/70`s *










I`m no longer sure if this is really what it apppears to be but it is rather nice.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Wearing this one today

Speedace Airman:



















Regards

Mark


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Wearing my old Audax with new strap today.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

This gorgeous Hamilton Milton from approx 1941,a gift from a friend







,the pic doesnt do this justice its mint,on a black hirsch










it does have all the hands, just aligned


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

today I 'ave mostly been wearing...










But later I changed to










and only I noticed...


----------

